# Beckhoff Schrittmotorklemme



## Integer (19 Februar 2008)

Bevor ich jetzt schon in technische details gehe einfach mal kurz die Frage:
Hat von euch schon jemand die Schrittmotorklemmen KL2531 und KL2541 eingesetzt?
Wen ja, unter Twin Cat? oder auch als Profibus Knoten an S7?
Danke für ein kurzes Feedback
Integer


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (19 Februar 2008)

*Kl2531 Kl2541*

HI Integer,

ich habe die Klemme schon mehrfach an einem BX9000 eingesetzt.
Die Kommunikation sollte am Profibuskoppler aber aber ähnlich funktionieren: 3 Worte zur Klemme :
Control-Register (nur ein Byte breit)
Velocity-Register (1 Wort breit)
Extendet-Control Register (1 Wort Breit)

und 3 Worte von der Klemme zur CPU (evtl. über Profibus)
Status-Register (nur ein Byte breit)
Position-Register (1 Wort breit)
Extendet-Status Register (1 Wort Breit)

Zugriff auf die Register der KL2531 über Registerkommunikation
(zum Parametrieren der Klemme (z.B. Motor-Nennstrom....)
Fahren dann über Prozessdatenkommunikation.

Hast Du das gemeint?

Gruß FA


----------



## Integer (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo FA
Danke für die Info. Ob es mit dem DP-Koppler auch so funktioniert hoffe ich mal. Bin etwas voreingenommen, da ich vor einem Jahr schon mal den Versuch machte mit Möller CoDesys Steuerung und Beckhoff CAN Knoten mit Schrittmotorklemme. Das funktionierte nicht, da der Original CAN Treiber von CoDeSys bei Sonderklemmen wie die Schrittmotorklemme den Betrieb verhindert. Hatte viele telefone mit Beckhoff mit Schlussfolgerung, geht nicht! Details weiss ich im Moment nicht mehr.

Nun etwas Info zu meiner Anwendung in stark vereinfachter Form
Schrittmotor mit Gewinde-Spindel mit Haltebolzen wird im Positioniermodus (Prozessdatenkommunikation) auf Position gebracht. 
Flanschteil wird auf Haltebolzen aufgesteckt.
Via Registerkommunikation wird reduzierter Motorenstrom eingestellt. 
Mit reduziertem Motorennennstrom wird Haltebolzen ca. 1mm verschoben, dies bewirkt das Spannen des Flanschteils mit reduzierter Kraft. Dabei werden auch Schritte übersprugen, was kein Problem sein sollte.
Nun ist das Flanschteil gespannt und der Haltebolzen bleibt in Position (bedingt durch Haftreibung Spindel)
Nach erfolgter Bearbeitung wird Haltebolzen wieder entspannt und das Ganze beginnt von neuem mit anderem reduziertem Motorenstrom (anderes Flanschteil)

Folgende Punkte sehe ich als Unsicherheit, bzw. mit ???:
1. Funktioniert die Schrittmotorklemme im vollen Umfang via DP an einer Siemens S7?
2. Funktioniert die simple Drehmomentregelung mit reduziertem Motorenstrom? 
3. Funktioniert das hin und her schalten von Prozessdatenkommunikation auf Registerkommunikation und wieder zurück im Autobetrieb?

Werde voraussichtlich im April einen Test machen und Ergebnisse mitteilen.
Gruss Integer


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (20 Februar 2008)

*Kl2531*

Hi Integer,

das könnte gehen. Aber wie du schreibst: spannen, entspannen, vor-, zurückbewegen, etwas mit "Schlupf" andrücken...
Das klingt, als ob sich das einfacher und billiger mit einer pneumatischen Lösung realisieren lässt. Ventil vor, Ventil zurück, Ventil spannen...

Gruß FA


----------

